# Pronunciation: Montolio



## LoveVanPersie

According to MisApellidos.com, _Montolio_ is a variant of the Catalan surname _Montoliu_, which DCVB transcribes "muntulíw (or.); montolíw (occ., val.)."

ésAdir says "En els topònims, el constituent *mont* es neutralitza en alguns casos i en d'altres no, d'acord amb l'ús." This surname comes from toponyms _Montoliu de Segarra_ and _Montoliu de Lleida._ So would you reduce the first _o_ to /u/ for this surname _Montolio_ in Eastern Catalan (except for some dialects where unstressed _o_ isn't reduced to /u/), as DCVB transcribes?

Sometimes Catalan proper names aren't pronounced as what the current spelling itself suggests, but pronounced as the original spelling indicates, say, _Ro*s*ell_, pronounced as _Ro*ss*ell _/-*s*eʎ/ as opposed to */-*z*eʎ/. So would you pronounce the _i*o*_ as hiatus /ˈi.u/ (Eastern), /ˈi.o/ (Western), or as diphthong _iu_ /ˈiw/?


----------



## Xiscomx

In Mallorca we always pronounce Montoliu as they do in Valencia ~ montolíw.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Xiscomx said:


> In Mallorca we always pronounce Montoliu as they do in Valencia ~ montolíw.


What about _Montoli*o*_?


----------



## tenienteramires

In Western Catalan we say [montoˈɫiw]. Maybe that final -o is a mistake.


----------



## Xiscomx

LoveVanPersie said:


> What about _Montoli*o*_?


Never posible, only  Montoliu.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

tenienteramires said:


> In Western Catalan we say [montoˈɫiw]. Maybe that final -o is a mistake.


But there is a footballer called Genís Montolio and a tennis player named Ángeles Montolio, both of whom were born in Barcelona. Would you still pronounce _Montol*io*_ as _Montol*iu*_ with [-iw]?


----------



## Xiscomx

It happens the same with the name Felio :
FELIO 
Nom propi: V. Feliu.

FELIU
1. FELIU 
|| *4. *Nom propi d'home; cast. _Félix. _Appellats per lur nom Hot e Feliu, Boades Feyts 109. 
|| *5. *Llin. existent a Gir., Llagostera, Riumors, Calella, Barc., Àger, Albi, Alguaire, Artesa, Balaguer, Cast., Alcora, Al., Dénia, Benissa, Tibi, Mall., etc.
    Fon.: fəlíw (or., bal.); felíw (occ., val.).


----------



## Xiscomx

tenienteramires said:


> In Western Catalan we say [montoˈɫiw]. Maybe that final -o is a mistake.


I agree with you.


----------



## tenienteramires

LoveVanPersie said:


> But there is a footballer called Genís Montolio and a tennis player named Ángeles Montolio, both of whom were born in Barcelona. Would you still pronounce _Montol*io*_ as _Montol*iu*_ with [-iw]?



I would read it like "Montoliu", except the person with that name wants me to say it with an -o.


----------

